# Fractured hand and riding with a cast



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

Soooooo, I took a pretty good digger about 4 weeks ago. Long story short, it didn't hurt that bad, and I thought it was a sprained. 4 weeks later it wasn't any better so I went to the doc. She had me get an MRI and I have a fractured hook of hamate. It isn't displaced, just fractured.

I'm suppose to be leaving to do a 3 week bikepacking trip in 14 days. The Doc says that she can make a cast to go around the bars and I can try to ride.

Anyone have any thoughts/experience with something like this? Just trying to see if anyone has ridden long periods in a cast and how it went.


----------



## melibokus (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, I had one made up about 3 months ago. I took one of my lock-on bike grips in and the cast was made to work with it. It still didn't fit right once on the bike, making sure the cast is still comfortable when you are sitting on the bike and need to reach the brake (and maybe shifter) takes more than just molding it around a bike grip. It might come out better if you take in the bar and grips (if not the whole bike) but better still if your Doc will make several adjustments until you get the fit right. I gave up and just road the roads until there was no risk of doing further damage - sorry - hope you can still make your trip.


----------



## steelisreal4130 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got back from the doctors office. Things have changed a lot since the last time I broke a bone. They put me in a Boa Exos cast. He heat molded it to me (just like my ski boots) and fitted it to my mountain bike. I actually got to ride my bike home from the doctors office. The cast feels great, plus I can get it wet and clean it out. Pretty psyched!


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

steelisreal4130 said:


> I'm suppose to be leaving to do a 3 week bikepacking trip in 14 days. The Doc says that she can make a cast to go around the bars and I can try to ride.


I know that feeling... Currently in week 2/6 of a broken wrist, leaving for a mountain biking trip in 4 weeks...


----------



## BikerJen (Feb 9, 2009)

dude i want that cast - i am post break day 4... last bone in my hand. sucks!!!


----------



## andrew k (Dec 9, 2013)

BikerJen said:


> dude i want that cast - i am post break day 4... last bone in my hand. sucks!!!


bikerjen-
did you (or anyone else) ride with the cast? How did it go?

thanks


----------

